# Refund of fee in private colleges



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

i would like to know what is the refund policy of private medical colleges specially fumc because in the prospectus they have written that the fees is 100% refundable if application reaches seven days before commencement of classes but in their statment of undertaking which i have to sign contains the clause "I also understand that the college dues once deposited will not be refundable under any circumstances except security and hostel dues."
can anyone help?


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Admissionrules/UG/tabid/132/Default.aspx

read point no. 4.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

qaisar1214 said:


> http://www.pmdc.org.pk/Admissionrules/UG/tabid/132/Default.aspx
> 
> read point no. 4.


pmdc has no value no one listens to them


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

shakeelyousaf said:


> pmdc has no value no one listens to them


These are the recent rules and Every private college in punjab agreed to accpet them.


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

otherwise they should be charged 
acc.
to link i am posting. in its last.
http://tribune.com.pk/story/55352/private-medical-colleges-cause-students-to-panic/


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

these links are not opening due to some error! pl can you tell me whats written in them


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

shakeelyousaf said:


> i would like to know what is the refund policy of private medical colleges specially fumc because in the prospectus they have written that the fees is 100% refundable if application reaches seven days before commencement of classes but in their statment of undertaking which i have to sign contains the clause "I also understand that the college dues once deposited will not be refundable under any circumstances except security and hostel dues."
> can anyone help?



Dude, my relative had a face to face convo with the principal at fumc. The guy said that 100% admission free is refundable BEFORE the starting of the classes , meaning ANYTIME before the classes start. After the classes start, the procedure on the prospectus is followed, like during the first week of classes if a person wishes a fee refund then only 50% of the admission fee will be refunded.
Keeping in mind the fact that admission fee is ONLY admission fee and not their security charges. 
(If you know what i mean) #eek


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

blueray said:


> Dude, my relative had a face to face convo with the principal at fumc. The guy said that 100% admission free is refundable BEFORE the starting of the classes , meaning ANYTIME before the classes start. After the classes start, the procedure on the prospectus is followed, like during the first week of classes if a person wishes a fee refund then only 50% of the admission fee will be refunded.
> Keeping in mind the fact that admission fee is ONLY admission fee and not their security charges.
> (If you know what i mean) #eek


thanks alot


----------

